# Fire Enabling!



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

A friend who got her K2 after seeing mine has now gotten a Fire after only hearing about mine. She came over yesterday with hers to ask for tips on apps and usage. She's telling everyone that I'm the culprit in influencing her to buy it. 

I've had a Fire in my cart on Amazon for my daughter but have been waiting to buy it so she'd get it later this week. She called me yesterday to tell me her boyfriend bought her one and gave it to her early so she could start enjoying it. Glad I didn't pull the trigger yet! I did tell her I'd see that she got a case.

My pastor told me he's been wanting an iPad but after seeing my Fire he thinks he'll get one of those instead. I did tell him it isn't really a productivity tool or laptop replacement at all - definitely leans more toward entertainment. I didn't want him to be disappointed...


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I had 2 people at work on the fence about buying one.  I brought mine to work and they made up their minds.  The final selling point for my boss was that she could password protect it to keep her teens hands off of her gadget.    It is funny what final straw makes up people's minds.  My fear is that they will be disappointed due to unreasonable expectations.  Sometimes people hear what they want and not necessarily what you say.  I made sure I told them the limitations so they wouldn't have any surprises.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a waiter ask about my Fire last week.  Said his son wanted one for Christmas and wanted to know if it got NetFlix.  Yes, but Amazon really wants people to use it's service and explained about the Prime.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have at least two friends hoping to get a Fire for Christmas after playing with mine for a bit. I might be giving a tutorial after Christmas!  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go, Meemo, Go!  

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Go, Meemo, Go!
> 
> Betsy


  I just got an email from the librarian at the local base library - we'd done a couple of the "Tech Petting Zoos" in November - she wants to do a post-Christmas "I-got-an-eBook-reader/tablet-for-Christmas-now-what-do-I-do" type program in February. Which is probably a little late, January would've been better. So I've got that on the calendar. I'd better start studying! And hope that no one brings in a Kindle Touch, since I don't have one! Although then I'd get to play with one... 

Tried to talk the little 80+-year-old lady in my bowling league into a Fire instead of a Nook Color/Tablet (she and her husband already have a Kindle) but he wanted the Nook, partly because of the classes at B&N.


----------

